# Mini Vs Standard



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all I'm new to Mini Nubians and just got my new buck. I was wanting to see a picture of a standard next to a mini! This would be really helpful thanks!! Ps here is a picture of my new buckling


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Your Australian Mini goat is cute! (Saanen is beautiful too!)


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Unfortunately they don't belong to me. They belong to my fried that used to own Rivergate stud but she closed down.. The saanen is called dave and is a wether and the little white one a doe. Can't remember her name though. She took this picture so we could use it to show buyers the difference in size. I also have one of a mini nubain and full nubain but will need to find it...


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow thanks helps bunches


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great picture! I just bought my first mini mancha and have always wondered if there's a picture out there of a F1 miniature lamancha next to a Nigerian. Maybe I'll have to take it when she's grown up, lol!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Here is a picture from MDGA of a standard Oberhasli, mini Oberhasli, and Nigerian Dwarf compared with each other:


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

A mini Nubian compared to a standard Nubian would be like the goat in in the middle.
Mini Nubians are crosses between Nigerian Dwarfs, and standard Nubian, so their size is intermediate between the two.


----------

